# Emerge von ksysguard-4.8.3 schlägt fehl

## benediktibk

Gestern kam für mich ein Update von KDE herein, von 4.8.1 auf 4.8.3. Der emerge von ksysguard-4.8.3 bricht aber mit einem Fehler ab:

```
cd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/work/ksysguard-4.8.3_build/ksysguard/gui && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/ksysguard.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++   -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden  -Wl,--enable-new-dtags  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed CMakeFiles/ksysguard.dir/ksysguard_dummy.o  -o ksysguard -rdynamic -L/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/work/ksysguard-4.8.3_build/lib -L/usr/lib64/qt4 ../../lib/libkdeinit4_ksysguard.so ../../lib/libprocessui.so.4.8.0 ../../lib/libprocesscore.so.4.8.0 ../../lib/libksignalplotter.so.4.8.0 ../../lib/libksgrd.so.4.8.0 /usr/lib64/libknewstuff3.so.4.8.0 /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5.8.0 /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5.8.0 /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5.8.0 /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so -lpthread /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/work/ksysguard-4.8.3_build/lib:/usr/lib64/qt4:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libicuuc.so.48, needed by /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_isBoundary_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_last_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_open_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_openRules_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_next_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_previous_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_following_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_first_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_close_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_preceding_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_setText_48'

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4: undefined reference to `ubrk_current_48'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurÃ¼ck

make[2]: *** [ksysguard/gui/ksysguard] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/work/ksysguard-4.8.3_build'

make[1]: *** [ksysguard/gui/CMakeFiles/ksysguard.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/work/ksysguard-4.8.3_build'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3/work/ksysguard-4.8.3'
```

```
crub-gentoo ~ # emerge --info =kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.3

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_B950_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 20 May 2012 07:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r1, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.6-r1, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo mcenroe science

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/mcenroe /var/lib/layman/science"

SYNC="rsync://rsync15.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm gif git gpm iconv id3tag jpeg jpeg2k kde kdepim lame lcms libkms libssh2 mad matroska melt mercurial mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses network nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds pppd private-headers pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb valgrind vdpau vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xanim xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Meine bisherigen Versuche waren nur die komplette KDE Version 4.8.3 auszumaskieren, nur ist mir das nicht so ganz gelungen. Es wurde immer noch die Version 4.8.3 von ksysguard benötigt, obwohl ich von allen Pakete, die ksysguard benötigen, 4.8.3 ausmaskiert habe.

Was kann ich noch tun? Am liebsten wäre es mir natürlich, wenn ich die aktuelle Version zum Laufen bekommen könnte.

mfg benediktibk

----------

## Josef.95

 *benediktibk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libicuuc.so.48, needed by /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4, not found
> ```
> ...

 

Es ist vermutlich schon die aktuell stable dev-libs/icu-49.1.1-r1 installiert, doch hier wird noch nach ibicuuc.so.48 gesucht.

Ein rebuild von qt-webkit sollte hier erst mal helfen "emerge -av1 qt-webkit"

Und nach dem ganzen Update auch revdep-rebuild bitte nicht vergessen.

----------

## Josef.95

Nachtrag:

Eventuell ist es aber auch besser nach dem icu-49 Update Qt  komplett neu zu übersetzen, also zb via 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-libs/qt-)
```

 (Mache das am besten ohne ccache)

(qlist ist im portage-utils Package mit enthalten)

Siehe hierzu zb auch http://phajdan-jr.blogspot.de/2012/05/revdep-rebuild-doesnt-detect-qt-cores.html

----------

## benediktibk

Verdammt schnelle, verdammt gute Antwort.

Nachdem ich faul bin habe ich es erstmal mit ccache, ohne revdep-rebuild versucht, und zwar nur qt-webkit erneut zu emergen. Und das hat schon vollkommen ausgereicht. Nur für den Fall, dass jemand über das selbe Problem stolpert. Das hat zumindest für mich bereits funktioniert.

Danke,

benediktibk

----------

## Josef.95

Nungut, dann sei wenigstens noch so fleißig und mache ein rebuild von qt-core ansonsten hast du wahrscheinlich gleich das nächste "Problem"  :Wink: 

Siehe hierzu auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413541

Und die Qt Libs mit ccache zu bauen halte ich für keine gute Idee, siehe hierzu zb [solved] Qt Update - Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries

----------

